
Humanity's Extinction Event - chadgrills
https://medium.com/the-mission/humanitys-extinction-event-is-coming-c0f84f1803f#.uc2k0gk1z
======
chadgrills
Many of us understand that ginormous asteroids are whizzing uncomfortably
close to Earth (often undetected until 2 days before they pass!). But what
many people don't understand is that we need fully autonomous vehicles and
robots (that can operate in space!) if we're going to have any chance of
stopping or rerouting these asteroids. This is the story of two mad scientists
working on a solution, with a little help from the humble C Elegans
roundworm...

